# Limitless Classic RDTA Decks



## Deadz (23/1/17)

Hi All, 

Im looking for the Limitless Classic RDTA Decks. 

Specifically the IMC-1 / IMC-2

Cheers
Deadz


----------



## Naeem_M (23/1/17)

Deadz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im looking for the Limitless Classic RDTA Decks.
> 
> ...



Morning bud

IMC-1:
https://thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/coils-accessories/products/ijoy-interchangeable-imc-1-deck

We also have the IMC-4 in stock. 

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deadz (23/1/17)

Naeem_M said:


> Morning bud
> 
> IMC-1:
> https://thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/coils-accessories/products/ijoy-interchangeable-imc-1-deck
> ...



Thanks @Naeem_M - I see that it says, Limitless COMBO or Classic RDTA - Are the decks interchangeable between the two ?


----------



## Naeem_M (23/1/17)

Deadz said:


> Thanks @Naeem_M - I see that it says, Limitless COMBO or Classic RDTA - Are the decks interchangeable between the two ?



Hey ... it is indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deadz (23/1/17)

Naeem_M said:


> Hey ... it is indeed



That is awesome news, Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

